# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μεγάλωμα μωρών περιστεριών

## demis

Παιδια γεια σας καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε και ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας μια τελεια καλοκαιρινη εμποιρια μου! Εκτος απο παπαγαλους καναρινια που ειμαι λατρης, τα δυο κοκατιλ μου ειναι μια χαρα και τα μπατζυ μου που τα φροντιζει ο αδερφος μου. Εκτος απο αυτα ο πατερας μου εχει χρονια πολλα περιστερια στο οικοπεδακι μας που ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μας, Εχει δυο κλουβες μεγαλες ο πατερας μου στο οικοπεδο και αλλες δυο κλουβες εχει ο αδερφος μου στο συνεργειο μας. Αυτα δεν μπορεις να τα  ελεγξεις επειδη ειναι πολλα και γεννουν ολη την ωρα και μαλιστα περιστερια με σπανιες και ομορφες χρωματικες μεταλλαξεις! Στο οικοπεδο που τα εχει ο πατερας μου  εχει πολυ ζεστη και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να χανει καποιους νεοσσους επειδη τα παρατανε οι γονεις και τα μικρα ταπ ετανε απ τις φωλιες για να ξαναγεννησουν οταν γινουν 20 ημερων κ μετα πεθαινουν απο την πεινα η τα τσαλαπατανε τα μεγαλα.. Οχι παντα αλλα φετος ετυχε να πετυχω δυο τετεια πουλακια. Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα παει με εναν φιλο μου να τα βαλω εγω φαι και νερο επειδη οι γονεις μου ληπανε, κ ετσι βρηκα ενα μωρο περιστερακι 20 ημερων μαυρο κατω να ζηταει φαγητο, το πιανω και βλεπω πως ηταν πολυ αδυνατο και νυστικο οποτε το πηρα σπιτι για να το φροτνισω! (Να πω επισεις πως εχω εμποιρια απο ταισμα περιστεριων και καναρινιων γι αυτο το πηρα αμεσως χωρις σκεψη) Το πηγα σπιτι και του πηρα κρεμα Exact το ταιζα και το μεγαλωσα.. Το περιστερακι ειναι θυλικο και το λενε Ραφαελα. Ειναι ομως πολυ περιεργο πτηνο κ κακομαθημενο. καθεται ολη την ωρα και χαλαρωνει, τρωει πολυ αλλα δεν τρωει τροφη περιστεριων τρωει κεχρι και τροφη καναρινιου, το σταρι δεν το τιμαει επειδη το συνηθισα με αυτο και το φτηνει. Αλλα αυτα που του δινω ειναι πλουσιες τροφες επειδη εχει πολλα σπορακια μεσα διαφορετικα. Την εχω τωρα στο μπαλκονι και δεν φευγει με τιποτα. καθετε στο κλουβακι της απο πανω ολη μερα το οποιο ειναι ενα κλουβι μεταφορς σκυλου και εκει μεσα την κλινω μονο το βραδυ. Και πρινλιγες μερες πηρα και ενα ορφανο κατασπρο μικρο 17 ημερων κατα κει και τα παει μια χαρα κ αυτο και τσιριζει πολυυυυυ. Να βαλω μερικες φωτο με τη ραφαελα πως ηταν πως εγινε και μια φωτο του μικρου! 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/0174j.jpg/ 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα Θεμιστοκλη!!! πολυ ομορφη και η Ραφαελα σου!! και το μικρουλι!!

----------


## Jonny

Μπράβο Θεμιστοκλή υπέροχα!

----------


## demis

Eυχαριστω παιδια! δεν ξερω ομως τι να τα κανω δεν λεω τα φροντιζουν οι δικοι μου τα περιστερια αλλα εμενα δε μου φτανει, θελω να ζησουν διαφορετικη ζωη, πχ να τα κρατησω εδω ελευθερα και ν α τα βλεπω αλλα  η μανα μου δεν τα πολυ θελει γιατι κουσουλανεε στο μπαλκονι και να φανταστειτε  ενα χρονο ζαλιζω τη μανα μου να με αφησει να παρω κουνελι κ δεν μ αφηνει κτωρα μου ειπε πως αμα τα παρω τα πουλια θα μ αφησει. αλλα αν τα παρω τοτε σιγουρα θα τα αφησω ελευθερα στην πλατεια της ξανθης που εχει χιλιαδες περιστερια και τα ταιζουν νομιζω πως εκει θα εχουν την καλυτερη ζωη. αλλα τη ραφαελα δεν ξερω αν τη δωσω γιατι εχει γινει σπιτισιο πουλι ειναι δυο μηνων και δεν εχει μαθει ακομη να πεταει ολο καθισιο φαι και υπνο ειναι και το βρισκω λογικο αφου εγω τη μεγαλωσα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα το αλλο το μικρο φενεται πως θα γινει κανονικο πουλι παντως οποτε ισως μπορεσω να το αφησω ελευθερο

----------


## Paul

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!!!Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην τα αφησεις ελευθερα γιατι δεν ξερουν να πετανε και μαλλον δεν θα μαθουν ποτε (οι γονεις τους μαθαινουν να πετανε). Τα αρπακτικα της περιοχης (σκυλοι γατες κλπ) θα τα κατασπαραξουν. Ασε που σε ολα τα πτηνα "φαρμας" εαν ερθει ενα καινουριο πεφτουν να το φανε και το τσιμπανε ασταματητα μεχρι που ψοφαει απο αιμοραγια...

----------


## demis

Δε νομιζω πως ισχυει αυτο το τελευταιο, ποσες εχουμε δωσει και εχουμε παρει αλλα περιστερια ποτε κανενα δεν εχει κακοποιηθει απο τα αλλα. Την πηγαινω συχνα στο συνεργειο μας που δουλευω κ ολας και την αφηνω ελευθερη με τα αλλα εξω στο χωραφι να βλεπει τα αλλα και να μαθαινει. Το αλλο σιγουρα θα τα καταφερει το μικρο για την θυλικια δεν ξερω γιατι εχει κακομαθει.

----------


## demis

Οποτε αν δε μαθουν να πετανε θα τα παω στο συνεργειο γιατι και εδω ελευθερα μονο μπορω να τα εχω γιατι μενω σε διαμερισμα και δεν μπορω να τα περιορισω στο μπαλκονι, αν δε μαθουν να πετανε και φιγουν καμια μερα απ το μπαλκονι την κατσαμε τη βαρκα.

----------


## lagreco69

Στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου σου ισως να μπορουσες! Θεμιστοκλη, να εφτιαχνες εναν μικρο περιστερωνα 
που να τον αναλαμβανες εξ ολοκληρου!!

----------


## demis

αμα ειχα ταρατσα θα εφτιαχνα ολοκληρη φαρμα αλλα δεν εχουμε η πολυκατοικια εχει κεραμμυδια αμα μαθουν και συνηθισουν τοτε το μπαλκονι μου ειναι μια χαρα το βραδυ θια κοιμουντε στο κλουβι τους! και μεσα στο δωματιο μου μπορω να τα εχω το βραδυ μεσα στο κλουβι τοσο τρελος που ειμαι χαχαχα! Θα δουμε παιδια ο χρονοσ θα μου δειξει τι ειναι καλυτερο γι αυτα κ αυτο που ειναι καλυτερο θα τους το εξασφαλισω!

----------


## demis

Στην τελικη μπορω να τους φτιαξω και εναν περιστερωνα για δυο εκει η στο οικοπεδο η στο συνεργιο και να τα φροντιζω εγω αυτα και φυσικα να τα αφηνω ελευθερα για ωρες οπως τα αλλα και να τα προσεχω εγω

----------


## lagreco69

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανεις το καλυτερο για αυτα!!!!

----------


## demis

Κι εγω ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο γι αυτα

----------


## lagreco69

Λενε.. οτι η πιο σωστη αποφαση! που θα παρεις, ειναι αυτη που θα παρεις πρωτη!!!  :wink:

----------


## Paul

> Δε νομιζω πως ισχυει αυτο το τελευταιο, ποσες εχουμε δωσει και εχουμε παρει αλλα περιστερια ποτε κανενα δεν εχει κακοποιηθει απο τα αλλα. Την πηγαινω συχνα στο συνεργειο μας που δουλευω κ ολας και την αφηνω ελευθερη με τα αλλα εξω στο χωραφι να βλεπει τα αλλα και να μαθαινει. Το αλλο σιγουρα θα τα καταφερει το μικρο για την θυλικια δεν ξερω γιατι εχει κακομαθει.


Εννοω αν αφησεις ενα μονο του οχι απο 2 και πανω....

----------


## demis

Το να μεγαλωνεις τετεια ζωα ειναι μετα βασσανο επειδη δεν μπορεις να τα αποχωρηστεις και δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις και μεσα στο σπιτι αμα μαθουν να πετανε καλα θα τα αφησω μονα τους να διαλεξουν το δρομο τους. αμα θελουν να κατσουν εδω. Τα περιστερια ομως οπου μαθουν το σπιτι τους εκει μενουν, οποτε αμα μαθουν να γυρνανε να κανουν βολτες στη γειτονια και μετα γυρνανε στο μπαλκονι μου για φαι νερο και υπνο αυτο θα ηταν τελειο.

----------


## demis

Και γενικα τα εγω ειμαι κατα στο να εχω τα περιστερια περιφραγμενα σε εναν περιστεωνα.. Τα δικα μας τα εχουμε απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ελευθερα δεν τα αφηνουμε μεσα.. Ομως οταν τα εχεις ετσι πρεπει να εισαι και εκει ετσι? αν τα αφησεις ετσι και λυπεις μπορει να μπει καμια γατα κανενα αρπακτικο μεσα στο περιστερωνα και να γινει χαμος οποτε μεχρι και αυτα οταν τα αφηνεις ελευθερα θελουν επιβλεψη οπως ακριβως και τα πουλια που ειναι ελευθερα στο σπιτι

----------


## Paul

Εγω τα περιστερια μου τα εχω σ ενα περιστερωνα που παντου εχει δεντρα και εχει πολυ δροσια και για να μην κινδυνευουν απο γατες τα βγαζω μονο 3-4 ωρες τη μερα και μετα τα εχω μαθει να μπαινουν μεσα!!!!

----------


## demis

Ειναι αναλογως το αν το μερος εχει πολλες γατες κτλ κ μενα ο πατερας μου στο οικοπεδο τα βγαζει δυο τρεις ωρες και ειναι εκει και μετα τα κλινει ο βραδυ μεσα στους περιστερωνες! εκει εχει πολλες γατες και ειναι επικυνδινα να τα αφησεις μονα τους εστω για 5 λεπτα. Στο συνεργειο τα ανοιγουμε το πρωι και το απογευμα μπαινουν ολα μεσα και τα κλινουμε. Εκει ειναι και τα σκυλια οποτε γατες δεν πλησιαζουν τη μερα τουλαχιστον.

----------

